# This had always been quite embarrassing...



## Ashley P (Jul 7, 2010)

This had always been quite embarrassing for me...but from reading other topics, it seems to be quite normal for women to have worse IBS symptoms during their period. My IBS hasn't bothered me much for quite a while...until now. Nausea, extra need for bathroom stops, acid reflux, the works. Makes it hard to cope when I have a job, a boyfriend, and school. People wondering what is wrong with me and as to why I need to use the bathroom more than once within a couple hours. Anyway to deal with this or to lighten the symptoms. I'm supposed to do a little work today..but I'm so nauseated and the bathroom has become my new home...


----------



## Jane2345 (Jun 28, 2010)

Ashley P said:


> This had always been quite embarrassing for me...but from reading other topics, it seems to be quite normal for women to have worse IBS symptoms during their period. My IBS hasn't bothered me much for quite a while...until now. Nausea, extra need for bathroom stops, acid reflux, the works. Makes it hard to cope when I have a job, a boyfriend, and school. People wondering what is wrong with me and as to why I need to use the bathroom more than once within a couple hours. Anyway to deal with this or to lighten the symptoms. I'm supposed to do a little work today..but I'm so nauseated and the bathroom has become my new home...


My symptoms ALWAYS seem to get worse a couple of days before and on the first couple of days of my period, lots more gas and some D, to the point were I could predict when i was going to get my period by my bowel lol. I used to get really horrific period pains, to the point i was bed bound for a least a day. The solution for that has been going on the pill which i've been on for 9 months (I started full time work during this time and couldnt be taking days of because of period pain) and the beauty with the pill is that i can time my period for the weekend so it doesnt effect my working week. Even though my IBS syptoms effect my work anyway this is just one little thing that doesnt add to it (thank god).Around this time the bathroom sort of becomes a "safety zone" for me it does anyway. I seem to get stressed when i dont have this which makes my symptoms worse.I have the same problem with people wondering sometimes why i use the bathroom so much (at work in particular) I make up other excuses though to cover, like "i'm going to fix my make up" Or at this time of the year hay fever is quite bad, i just blame that and say i dont like blowing my nose in front of people so say im going to do it in the bathroom instead. Their odd little diversions and my seem over the top to you: but they've worked for me, and people dont raise an eye lid so a lot less embarrassing for me.


----------

